# Garden Route Vape Meet



## Rob13579 (15/6/16)

*Hi all. There will be another Garden Route Vape Meet on July 2nd. This time it will be held at my residence: 3 Notsung Ave, Heather Park, George. All is welcome. Please feel free to Whatsapp me (Rob) on 084 702 4744 for more details. *


----------

